# Angela's Beach - by Nick46 (SSBBW, Eating, Romantic Fantasy, ~MWG)



## Observer (Aug 10, 2008)

_SSBBW. Eating, Romantic Fantasy, ~MWG _- A successful lady retires to find the man of her dreams before she gets too big; he finds her and this is the story of the beginning of a life together -

*Angela's Beach 
By Nick 46 

(Dedicated to my Love in Tennessee)​*
*Part One*

There aren't many people in the world that can say they have a beach named after them, but Angela Jensen is one of those people. It had always been her dream to live near a beach, and today she has finally gotten her wish. After 7 1/2 years in the restaurant business she became successful enough to be able to afford property and a house near a beach. 

She had worked very hard to get her first restaurant up and running, developing all the main course menus to her specifications and the desserts were made the way she wanted them. Of course taste testing all this food day in and day out was not only very enjoyable for Angela, as she just loved to eat, but also very fattening. 

In the course of her business expanding to 3 restaurants her body had also expanded to where she now weighed in at just over 540 pounds. At 25 years old she was a beautiful woman, light brown hair to the middle of her back, beautiful sparkling blue eyes, that made your heart melt when you looked in them. She was the type where when you met her she would look you right in the eyes, and you knew that she was in control, not only of herself, but you got the feeling she might even control you.

She was very self-assured and made a point of letting people know it was okay to be fat, and you can be attractive and sexy and still be very fat. Most people that knew Angela had no doubt she was a sexy woman. Even men who preferred smaller woman had to admit she was very alluring in her ways. 

With her total staff of over 80 people in the 3 businesses there was not a soul who didn't like their boss. She dressed so well and stylish that her female employees were always asking her for patterns to her clothes, then downsizing them and making their own. Of course Angela told them just eat a lot more and they'd be able to use the patterns as they were. 

Angela made most of her own outfits or had them made, and there always seemed to be a crowd of girls around her asking questions about them. Angela loved the attention and enjoyed talking to her employees. It was like a big family. 

Angela's day was spent going from restaurant to restaurant sampling the main dishes and desserts, especially the desserts, making sure her high standards were met. Her Mother had died when she was very young and being the oldest child she was responsible for most of the meals for her Father and younger sister and brother. This is where she developed her special talent at cooking and developing her own versions of certain recipes. People always said she should open her own restaurant and offer her recipes as the fare. 

At 18 with a loan from her father she started her first store, and what a success it was. In fact it caught on so well expansion was in the works within the second year. From day one the business was not the only thing expanding. Angela had a knack for cooking but a special knack for eating too, almost non-stop from morning till night and always getting up during the night for a snack. She had aspirations to be successful which she was, but she also had aspirations to be very fat, she loved the thought of being immense, she loved the feeling of the fat on her body and being in this business was perfect for getting there.

Angela was never shy about showing her body, often going to the beach in revealing swimwear. Even at 540lbs. she was not shy to wear a bikini, her fat jiggling and shaking with every step she took. She loved to hear the remarks people made about her especially the disgusting ones. Some people even suggested diets to her and gave her their cards. 

Angela would put on her best concerned face and say yes she was looking for ways to expand her self and if they had a way would they get in touch. They usually walked away disgusted at this but Angela would just giggle. Kids would point and laugh, teens would snicker and make half muffled rude remarks, but Angela would just smile and rub more oil or lotion on her fat arms and thighs, sometimes asking if someone would like to do her back. This always got the whispering going and anybody sitting with Angela always had plenty of entertainment from her. 

No matter what people said she let it bounce off her and would counter with a jiggle of a roll, or just slowly rub one of her large rolls on her belly. Those jerks just didn't know how to take her; she didn't react the way she was supposed to! They didn't know this girl, she had wanted to be very fat since very young and once she was making enough money to be independent she was free to get as fat as she wanted. And that was exactly what she was going to do.

She had a boyfriend, Allen, whom she knew liked her a lot, but was a little self-conscious about going out with her in public, probably because she wasn't afraid to say what she thought when someone was rude to her. He was very attentive of her needs but a little unsure of himself in public with her. 

Angela wanted someone who would be proud to be seen with her, as well as pamper and spoil her and love her for whom she was. She knew Allen tried hard but would never be able to be completely comfortable with a SSBBW or even be able to continue the fattening process past a certain point. At 540lbs. he was already complaining about her always needing this, needing that, and grumbling when he had to get up to get her a snack. If he was going to love and live with this big beauty he had better shape up. She was getting to the point where she needed more attention, and needed someone who would be there for her when she needed them. Angela knew this and knew he wouldn't be there when she reached 600 or more. He would find some excuse but he would be gone.

For the past few years Angela had dreamed about living right on a beach or very near to one. Her friend Liz was a realtor and had been keeping an eye out for land and a house on the west coast. Angela was wealthy enough now so that she could look at more options than a few years ago. Her plan was to move to the west coast of either the U.S. or Canada, an idea which was sparked after reading a brochure on the west coast given to her by friends who had returned from vacation there. 

Actually she wanted to go out to B.C., the prettiest area which appeared in the brochure being Vancouver Island. Of course when she originally read it she only owned the one restaurant and couldn't have afforded it but now was a different story. She was well into the 6 digit figures for yearly income and a purchase of property out west was not out of the question. Her next move was putting the business up for sale, something which made her sad, and also her employees didn't want to see her go. 

Liz her realtor was also handling the sale of the 3 restaurants. Three weeks looking and Liz had found a house on the west coast of Vancouver Island. The house was 25 years old, on 3/4 of an acre, and about 100 feet from a magnificent beach. A level trail led down to the beach so that somebody of Angela's size would have no trouble negotiating it. The lot was well treed and had beautiful gardens which were maintained by a contractor which would be continued if Angela wished. Well of course, what Fluffy lady wouldn't want the gardening done for her? The couple who lived there were moving to Europe and would be out by April 15th, a month away.

This was too good to pass up, and Angela gave Liz the word to make an offer, whatever it takes. Of course it was accepted, as Liz stayed a little high to insure getting it. They weren't the only ones looking at it, and she knew how much Angela loved it. Three days later there was a bidding war going on between two potential buyers of Angela's businesses. By the fifth day a deal had been struck and a married couple in their mid 30's bought it. 

Angela mentioned to the woman, who weighed maybe 170lbs. that she had better fatten up if she wants any respect from her employees. She was joking of course, but the couple wasn't when they offered to keep Angela as a partner in order to insure the menus stay the same. Angela stressed that the chef's were excellent and all knew the exact taste she demanded from her recipes.

She told the new owner that if she made a habit of going around to each restaurant every day and sampling all the main courses and desserts she would be sure to get the feel of the business and know what was expected. She added that that is how she got where she is today. All the woman could do was look her up and down with a silly grin, taking in every inch of Angela's body, something which Angela didn't mind at all. 

An gela finally agreed that she would sign on as a consultant just to make sure things went smoothly and that the menus were as tasty as ever. And when needed she would fly back east to tend to business. But Angela also knew that she was destined to be much, much fatter, and would soon be too fat to get on any plane, unless via the baggage compartment on a forklift. 
This thought made her smile in a cheeky way, and the new owner picked up on the smile but of course didn't know why it was there. That was Angela's little secret, or big secret however you looked at it.

Things were looking good, and she was to fly out west on April 16th, a day after the B.C. couple moved to Europe. She was so excited, her dream falling into place. Of course she was right about Allen, he was already making excuses about not moving, like his consulting firm did all its business in Tennessee and North Carolina. 

With his and Angela's money he could take a six-month holiday and look for work out west but she knew he wasn't coming and she would not force the issue. After all she had to have commitment from a guy and Allen was not into long-term commitment to a Fluffy lady. It wasn't his fault, just the way things were. She knew there would be a prince somewhere out west; she could just feel it. 

The morning of the 16th came early; a 9AM flight time meant getting up early to have a big breakfast and pack a snack bag something she always did, as the airlines never served enough on board. Angela always packed plenty of pastries and candy, especially her favorite gummy bears and chocolate bars.

With about 10 hours to get out to B.C. with the stopovers and such, she would need at least enough treats to last her, on average about 2 pastries and 3 chocolate bars an hour. An insulated carry on bag suited her needs fine and allowed her to satisfy her cravings while traveling. Angela never stopped feeling hungry, and couldn't stand the feeling, so she had to have food in some form available all the time. 

When thinking of meeting her prince she always knew he would have to be there for her, to cater to her needs, and never let her cravings go unsatisfied, no matter what they were. She had dreams of being treated like a Princess, always pampered and spoiled. When she thought of this she knew, finding a man who would agree to this lifestyle would be almost impossible, but she liked to keep her fantasy, it helped her get through the day.

Allen drove her to the airport, and she was glad he had agreed to this for she wanted to remain friends. They had some history together and she didn't want them to part on a sour note. Allen wished her luck in her new life, and she told him he would find a woman who would just want to be chubby but not huge. They had to laugh at this but it was true, and Allen grabbed her and gave her a long hug and thanked her for being his friend. 

They kissed and he said goodbye, waving as she waddled toward the terminal boarding platform. Her baggage had been checked and so all she had was her carry on. She didn't have to stand long as they started boarding her flight within the next 10 minutes. Angela was shown to her seats, as she had to buy two to fit her wide hips comfortably. Once seated, she realized that maybe 3 might have been a good idea. Soon she knew she would be too big to be making any more flights, and expect to fit in the seats. 

This didn't bother her though; if friends from out east wanted to see her they would have to fly out west to visit. They would also get a nice mini holiday in a beautiful part of the world too.


----------



## Observer (Aug 10, 2008)

*Part Two*

Once in the air Angela began snacking and browsing through some pictures Liz had given her of the new property and house. It was beautiful and renovations were being done inside to accommodate a Fluffy lady of Angela's size. All the doorways had been widened to allow her to pass through at the size she was, and also in the future. The main bathroom was completely torn apart, making room for a wide and deep claw foot tub, something which Angela had always wanted. It had a special stainless steel bar for a handhold to make entering and exiting the tub easier for Angela. Also a step that would make things so much easier.

All the renovations were being done by a contract firm that specialized in attachments and furniture for extra large people. She was very impressed by the pictures and couldn't wait to get there.

While sitting there glancing through the pics she noticed a young girl, maybe 8 years old looking at her as she walked by for about the 5th time.

Angela smiled at her and she stopped this time and asked Angela if she ate a lot to get that big. Angela had to laugh at that, but answered her with a yes and a grin. She offered the girl some gummy bears, and the girl said she'd ask her mom. She was back within a minute and sat beside Angela. 

As she chewed the gummy bears she asked if Angela liked being so fat, and Angela told her it was wonderful. The young girl asked many questions and wanted to know if she could ever get that big. Of course Angela told her, if you want to be Fluffy you can. Not everyone wants to be big and Fluffy, but she loves it. It will be your choice she told her. The girl mentioned her Mom always goes on diets so she can stay skinny, but Angela wasn't getting into that one. At least not with the daughter. 

She explained that some ladies like to be skinny or thin and some like to be Fluffy. The girl seemed to accept this and asked Angela if she could have some more gummy bears. As they sat and snacked and talked about school, the girls cat and songs, the girl constantly stared at Angela and smiled, looking at her like she was trying to take her all in, in one look, something very hard to do.

The stop over in Chicago was two hours, and Angela headed into the terminal to find a restaurant for lunch. She found a buffet which offered a varied selection of delicious foods. She filled her plate with chicken wings, roast beef, roast pork, mashed potatoes, vegetables, gravy, and some biscuits smothered in butter. She went to her table and enjoyed every bite of her meal. 

When going up for seconds she noticed the stares and whispers from the other patrons. Angela just smiled and took it all in knowing she was the center of attention and loving it. As she was filling her plate there was a tug on her dress and a small voice said, "Hi Fluffy lady. It was her small friend from the plane, wanting to know if Angela would sit with her and her Mother. Well of course she would.

As she waddled toward their table she could tell that this was not the mother's idea by the nervous look in her eyes, and the shifting in her chair. She sat down and introduced herself and they ate and talked throughout the meal. The mother repeated many of the things Angela knows she told the little girl, and was amazed that the little girl had been so impressed by her. 

She wanted to know how Angela got to the point of not worrying about her weight, and Angela explained that it had always been that way but that once she was successful she was able to enjoy gaining more and more weight, with no real worries about affording it. The woman was surprised when her daughter said she wanted to be a Fluffy princess too. 

Angela laughed and told her she had mentioned to her daughter that she could be anything she wanted. The girl's mom asked why she would want to be so big, and she answered that she wanted to be soft like Angela and able to eat gummy bears whenever she wanted. Angela and the mother both laughed until tears came down their cheeks. 

After the laughter subsided the woman asked Angela how she controls cravings, that was her big problem fighting the cravings. Angela told her she didn't try, that she just answered them as best and as quickly as possible. The women looked rather dumbfounded expecting to find that Angela was fighting a weight problem, but suddenly realizing that it really was what she wanted. 

She said she wished she could be like that but couldn't get beyond the point of thinking she had to stay thin. But she didn't really know who she was staying thin for. Angela told her to stand in front of a full-length mirror, feel her body, and decide does that feel good? You'll find as you put on weight you'll love the feeling of the soft rolls and folds which form with weight gain. Angela explained she does it all the time. Feeling as much of herself as she can reach, and enjoying every inch she can touch. 

There was a slight look of embarrassment on the woman's face but Angela knew that she had just hit a nerve and maybe planted a seed in the woman's mind. There may be another Fluffy lady on the way.

It was almost time to board the aircraft and after dessert which the little girl's mom also ate, stating it was the first time in 4 years she had had anything for dessert, and had enjoyed it tremendously. Angela felt a little victory here and felt wonderful. Time to board and they made their way to the plane. The girl asked her mom if she could sit by Angela and of course she agreed, giving Angela a smile that said thank you.

The flight to Vancouver went well, and Angela had a nap, not an easy task with the girls constant talking, but Angela enjoyed her very much. She even hoped that she had made an impression that would last and maybe help the girl accept herself as she is, no matter how big she gets in life. She knew she had definitely impressed the girl's mother, and perhaps made her more accepting of fat on hers or anybody else's body. Angela hoped so anyway.

A quick change of aircraft and they were on their way to Victoria, a short flight of about 20 minutes. She said goodbye to the girl and her mother, and wished them well, as they did her. A taxi had been pre-ordered while Angela was in the Vancouver terminal and thank god they had gotten the message correct. It was a mini van type with large side step, and wide comfortable seats for larger sized customers. It was a new business, and apparently was doing quite well, due to the increased numbers of Fluffy ladies, and big gentlemen around. 

_A good sign,_ Angela thought to herself. The ride into town to the Empress Hotel was uneventful, but relaxing for Angela. A welcome relief from the tight quarters on the aircraft. She was helped up the stairs to the lobby of the hotel and checked in to room # 614. A beautiful old room but definitely not made for the larger lady in mind. The pedestal sink was small, the claw foot tub was slim, but it did have a shower curtain on a ring so at least she could get cleaned up tonight. The bed was a queen sized one and was just big enough for her when she sprawled out on it to unwind a bit before getting cleaned up and ordering room service. 

She turned the TV on with the remote control and noticed the Bold and the Beautiful was playing, one of her favorite soaps. She always tried to make time on weekdays to watch her soaps and snack on goodies. That was one of her favorite things to do. She just loved to lie on the couch and snack on her favorite treats while she watched the shows. She always wished she had a partner who could fetch for her when she ran low on snacks. A part of her fantasy of becoming much fatter than she already was. She phoned room service and ordered a roast beef sandwich with everything on it, a large order of fries, and a dozen doughnuts for dessert. Six Bavarians and three sugar doughnuts with thick creamy icing on top, and 3 apple Betty's. Just something to hold her until supper.

Room service arrived 15 minutes later and she settled into a large armchair to watch her soap and indulge in her snack. The sandwich was delicious and she couldn't wait to get into those doughnuts. This was her favorite thing in life....eating, and Angela showed no shame about it when indulging. The looks and stares she got for being so large only encouraged her to get bigger. She knew she was beautiful and no one would change her mind about that! 

As she stuffed the last Bavarian into her mouth, she drifted off into a welcome nap. Her tummy was full, she dreamed of a beach, warm breeze blowing through her hair, making it move across her back, making her feel so sexy, her size increased three fold in the dream, she was no longer able to move under her own power weighing in the vicinity of 1500lbs. People no longer walked past her staring and giggling, they came to her with gifts of food which she accepted gratefully and gave them the pleasure of watching her devour every last crumb of whatever they brought. Most of them had learned that Angela loved cakes, slices, of every kind and shape, and so this is what most brought to her. They had come to respect and admire this goddess on the beach, all of them looking forward to the next time they would be able to come and make an offering to her! Angela drifted deeper into her sleep, still tasting the cream of her last Bavarian on her lips.

She woke with a bit of a start, the door chimes ringing in the hotel room. She pulled herself up to a sitting position and realized where she was that room service must have arrived with her meal she had ordered before napping. 

She went to the door and sure enough it was the bellboy who had helped her with her bags earlier in the day. He wheeled the cart into her room, she tipped him generously and he left leaving a full roast beef dinner, with mashed potatoes, three types of vegetables, and Yorkshire pudding. She had ordered the supreme dinner as the chef had named it, and it was on a plate the size of a platter, completely covered by the meal, leaving maybe a half-inch around the edges that wasn't covered. 

A tremendously large meal fit for a Queen, a description which fit Angela well. Next to the dinner were three plates of dessert, strawberry shortcake, a large slice of Black Forrest cake, and a peach cobbler topped with whipped cream. Angela wasted no time in getting into the dinner with her eyes on the desserts through the whole meal. Of course running her restaurants had made this lady somewhat of a connoisseur of sweet things, being very fussy to have top quality desserts created from her kitchens. By looking at these ones she could tell the chef at this hotel must think much the same. She couldn't wait to get through the meal, and into those 3 goodie plates. 

Well she'd certainly been stuffed before, but today she was so full she felt she could burst, but the food was so good it was well worth it. Oh, she would have to sit back and let things settle for a bit. She noticed the time on the wall clock, 6pm. She would get an early bedtime tonight, as she would leave for the west coast very early in the morning. 

After about a half hour she felt like she could get up and maybe move around enough to get her shower and get to bed. As she struggled to her feet the weight of her belly strained her back and it was then she wished she had a partner who could help her at times like this. That would be part of her heaven which she envisioned for herself. She managed to get into the tub and close the curtains around her. 

The shower nozzle sprayed hot water relaxing and soothing her after a long day. She lathered herself very slowly, making sure to enjoy the feeling of her soft body, a body that was getting so big, there was more and more of it that she was unable to reach, another reason she needed to have a prince at hand. The water felt wonderful and after she stood there dreaming of sitting on that beach again, enjoying the sun and being pampered by her lover. 

After about twenty minutes she felt it was time to get out and get to bed, and rest up for tomorrow's journey. Tonight she would sleep in the nude, as she was feeling very large and sexy and maybe someone would come to her in her dreams, she was always fantasizing but had fun doing it too! She lay on the bed snacking on some gummy bears and a large Caramilk bar, then pulling the sheet over her she drifted off into a deep sleep, the taste of candy sweetening her dreams as she did.

She opened one eye, being wakened by the ringing of the phone, and looked at the alarm clock. It was 6AM, and she had forgotten the request she had made for the desk to wake her, but she was glad she had. She slowly struggled to reach the phone and acknowledged the voice on the other end. This was the hardest part of the day, to pull herself up and out of bed. 

She swore that when she found her man she would never get up again, just lay back and be waited on. What a beautiful thought, but of course pure fantasy right now. As Angela sat on the edge of the bed brushing her hair she gazed in the mirror on the wall and had to admit, that even first thing in the morning she was a striking woman. She dressed in pants today, and a large top which came about halfway over her bottom, she wasn't going to hide all her good points from the public's view! After putting on her fresh make-up she called for room service to come and get her bags and headed down to the restaurant for breakfast.

The restaurant was quite busy, with many eyes upon her when she entered the room, following the waiter, slowly making her way to her table. She was shown to a table against the wall which had a padded bench for seating, smart thinking on the part of the waiter, she supposed after one look at the width of her behind.

The menu had a large breakfast fare but she settled on her old favorite, bacon, ham, eggs, hash browns, gravy, hot buttered biscuits and coffee, in double amounts of course, enough to raise an eyebrow or two in the kitchen. 

The stares and whispers continued and Angela thought it didn't matter how rich or poor people were, some still seemed too concerned about how other people looked, something that, in her own way she hoped to help change. Breakfast arrived and after the first few bites she hadn't realized just how hungry she had been. Must have been all that exercise she had gotten in her dreams, her prince had made long passionate love to her on a far away beach. Oh how she wished that had been true! 

With the meal had come more stares and whispers but Angela knew how to handle them, filling her mouth with food and chewing slowly and savoring every morsel. Every now and then she move her hands to her tummy and give it a slow rub, making sure the rude ones got an eyeful. She was finally stuffed with the breakfast and so ordered dessert, a large strawberry shortcake, just the thing to top off the morning meal. No matter how stuffed she felt she always knew she could squeeze a little more into her tummy! Another refill of her coffee and then it was time to get going.

As the waiter was placing the bill on the table he spoke, and apologized for the stares and whispers that some of the patrons had been responsible for. He mentioned his wife was a large lady and he appreciated how beautiful Angela was. She was flattered and knew he was very sincere. She explained that she was used to the stares and really didn't mind it, that she actually enjoyed a lot of it, and said she knows a lot of people who make those remarks really do like big ladies, but don't know how to express it! 

He smiled and thanked her, saying how much her attitude was like his wife's, and that she too was getting more and more into enjoying her size instead of feeling ashamed of it. 

Angela told him how lucky his wife was to have him, and that she too was going to find a man who could appreciate a Fluffy lady. He walked with her to the door and thanked her again and wished her luck in finding her prince. She laughed and winked at him, saying she could feel him somewhere close, saying she would soon be in his arms! 

She waddled to the desk and settled her bill and the same bellboy who had helped her when she arrived, gave her a hand down the stairs and out to the waiting rental car which had been delivered earlier in the morning. Her bags had been placed in the back and as he held the car door for her she hefted her large body into the driver's seat. It was a Ford Taurus wagon, with power seats and tilt steering, giving her room to get in and feel fairly comfortable but she knew another hundred pounds or so and she would not fit in this car and would probably not be driving anymore. This didn't bother her knowing that when she met her man she would be taken care of. She drove off heading north to her new home on the west coast!

Angela couldn't believe how pretty it was out here, everything starting to look lush and green, gorgeous mountains and lush valleys. The highway wasn't that busy so she had time to look around as she headed north. As she drove her hand was constantly dipping into her purse for her gummy bears, her little friends. 

After about 45 minutes of driving she came to a small town, basically a strip mall on the highway, with some interesting places to be seen. There was Macdonald's, Wendy's, A&W Drive-In, Pizza Hut, Taco Time, well you get the picture! 

She decided to pull into Macdonald's and pick up a couple of Quarter Pounders with cheese and bacon, and large fries and a large chocolate shake! Then she would wheel around the block and drive by Tim Horton's take-out window for a few of her favorite cream doughnuts. That ought to keep her cravings in check for a couple of hours. 

Once the doughnuts were tucked safely beside her she pulled out on to the highway and headed west, toward her new home. The sun was shining, the treats were good, and Angela had only good thoughts on this beautiful day!


----------



## Observer (Aug 10, 2008)

*Part Three *

The drive to the west coast had been fabulous, making Angela appreciate even more the opportunity to live in such a beautiful area of the world. She recognized all the landmarks which had been put on the map, sent to her by the former owners when the deal was finalized.

Passing a service station, then a large maple with a broken top she knew that right around the next corner would be a group of four large firs, and between them a gravel driveway would head toward the ocean.

She turned at the firs and made her way down the twisting drive for maybe 300 yards and there it was, her new home, set on a 3/4 acre site more beautiful than the pictures portrayed it.

As she parked her car in front of her house, her door was suddenly opened and a voice was asking her,” Can I give you a hand madam?" 

_"Wow."_ she thought, _"What a royal welcome. "_

"Why thank you, she answered looking up into the blue eyes of a man she knew was the contractor who did the landscaping and gardening, and actually did most of the reno work inside too! She knew this was David, the man her realtor had told her about. He held his handout to her and she took it, then slowly got out of her car. Oh it felt good to stand after such a long drive, and she was anxious to look around her new house.

"And you must be David” she asked, already knowing the answer. "I've heard a lot about you". 

He smiled, "Yes I'm David and you must be Angela, and I've heard a lot about you " 

She laughed," Well there is a lot to hear about" placing her hands on her large hips. 

David smiled and said, "you're beautiful Angela, your pictures don't do you justice!" 

Angela wondered how he had a picture of her, he must have picked up on the look, and spoke.

" Liz sent one out here, so I would know who I was looking for when you arrived!” he smiled coyly.

He held up a picture taken of Angela about a year and a half previous, and maybe 120 pounds lighter. 

"As you can see I'm not that skinny little girl in the picture anymore!" she said in her typically sarcastic way. David smiled with a look of slight shyness, but Angela knew by his look that he thought she looked just fine as she was now. She could see his eyes, taking in every inch of her. This made her happy of course, always glad to have admirers.

"Let me walk you to the front door and you can check out the work we've done to make this place your home Ms Jensen." 

Of course she couldn't refuse, and made her way to the path leading to her front door. As they walked she noticed David was very conscious to stay with her and a half step behind in case she needed assistance. She wondered if he had had experience with heavy ladies before, or was just a natural.

The first thing she noticed was the width of the door, 2 times the size of a regular door! This was a good thing to see, and gave reassurance to Angela that her house would be a place of comfort and convenience for her. 

Something a very large lady wanted, and needed if she was to be happy. She supposed the pic that Liz had sent David had given him a good idea of what was needed, but no indication of what was to come. As far as Angela was concerned, she hadn't even begun to get close to her final goal of fatness, but this place was where her long-lived fantasy, would become a reality. She was smiling broadly thinking of this as she stepped through the wide doorway into her new home. 

The aroma was beautiful; the smell of baked lasagna filled the house. When Angela reached the kitchen, she was surprised to see a woman in there, standing at the sink washing dishes. She turned as Angela came in and introduced herself as Beth Stevens, cook, housekeeper, and friend if Angela so desired. 

Beth had worked for the former owners and had stayed on at Liz, the realtor's request, who knew her friend Angela would enjoy having someone to cook and keep house for her. There was no argument coming from Angela on this one.

Beth began to set the table and asked if Angela was hungry after her trip. Of course she was and wasted no time in sitting herself down at the table and helping herself to some delicious lasagna. And it was so delicious, as she filled her mouth with each delicious bite, she thought to herself how smart of Liz to keep this fine lady on. With good food like this, Angela would be adding the desired pounds to her already large body. 

David joined her at the table and commented to Beth how great the lasagna was. Beth smiled and said there would always be lots of good food in this house. Once they had finished the main course, Beth brought in some Peach cobbler and ice-cream, one of Angela's favorites.

After dessert Angela commented how stuffed she was, and rubbed her tummy, making sure she got just enough jiggle for David to see. She struggled to stand and David came to her side and offered his hand, which she grabbed willingly and pushed herself to a standing position. She remembered seeing a large swing seat at the front of the house when she arrived, and asked David to help her out to it. 

Once there she sat down with relief, the walk being a bit of a struggle with such a stuffed tummy. There wasn't much room left on the seat once her massive behind was on it but David asked if he could sit beside her for awhile, before he left for his own home. Of course she was glad to have the company, sitting there, a warm sea breeze against her face, the sky filled with stars, and the sound of the surf hitting the beach. 

She was suddenly overwhelmed with the joy of knowing that she was on the west coast, ready to fulfill her dream of becoming very, very fat, and here she was sitting looking out at her own beach. As she drifted off in these thoughts she suddenly became aware that David's warm hand had slipped into hers. 

She squeezed it tight as his blue eyes looked into hers, then he leaned over and placed his lips on hers, gently touching her full belly with his left hand. She closed her eyes and placed her hand on his, and began moving it in a circular motion. David knew what she wanted and didn't need to be coaxed any more. He rubbed her very large belly, knowing how lucky a man he was, to be with this beautiful woman on this beautiful night.

He couldn't believe how soft she was, his hand sinking into the fatness that was her tummy. Angela hadn't felt this good in a long time, and she knew she had found a man who really loved what he was feeling. She looked into his eyes and whispered to him to kiss her again. This he did with no hesitation, their lips coming together as he leaned over and embraced her. The warmth and moisture of heir lips coming together in a kiss of true love. David had looked at that picture of Angela for over three months and would have it sitting on his night table when he went to bed. He would fall asleep staring at it. He had fallen in love with Angela long before this night.

As they kissed, Angela gently grabbed his hand and stopped the rubbing motion, smiling at him and saying,” I think I better go in now David, if you would help me I would appreciate it." 

He felt a little disappointed but knew she must be tired from her trip, and he also knew that those kisses were no casual affair, she liked him too. As he grabbed both her hands, she pushed with her legs and he pulled slowly till she was up and standing. She seemed to be a little shaky on her feet at first and grabbed his waist and snuggled into his shoulder. His arms went as far around her middle as possible, but his hands would not meet. He was in heaven, standing there, holding such a beautiful large lady in his arms. He listened to her breathing as it became more steady and relaxed, and he stroked her hair with his hand. 

She moaned softly and looked up at him. "David, I know it is a lot of work to care for someone of my size, but I have to ask you honestly, have you ever thought of being with someone like me?" 

David looked down and into her blue eyes, "Angela, for years I have dreamed of having a very large lady to call my own, someone who enjoyed being very large, who would love to get larger, and who wanted to be loved for just being her. When I received that picture of you, from Liz, I knew right then and there, that you were that lady. I would be more than willing to be in your life as your friend, lover, and encourager, if you wished."

Angela smiled, and laid her head on his shoulder, he knew they were meant for each other and squeezed her tight. When he eased off on the hug she looked at him and bid him goodnight. He looked like a sad puppy, till she kissed her finger and touched his lips with it. No words could describe the feeling he got from that, knowing that he was who she wanted. She slowly turned and waddled toward her doorway, looking back once to whisper goodnight, and blow him a kiss. David watched as she closed her door, then headed to his truck, and home to dream of his Fluffy lady.

The sun seemed to rise much brighter the next morning, and David felt so good thinking about the night before, and the time spent with Angela. All he could think of was getting over to her place and finish off some jobs he had on the go in her gardens. He ate a good breakfast and drove over to her property, walking up to the front door hoping his dream was awake! As he approached the house the smell of breakfast eggs, sausages, and homemade bread was drifting out to the yard. He knocked on the door and Beth opened it and smiled broadly at him.

"Good morning David, the lady of the house is enjoying her morning meal just now, but I'll see if she's accepting guests." She looked at him with a sarcastic smile and disappeared into the kitchen. 

"Yes, the lady will see you sir " and she laughed when this came out. He had to laugh too, and had known Beth for a few years and knew her special sense of humour. People that didn't know her that well, could be fooled into thinking she was a very stern, serious woman, but in reality she was just the opposite, but enjoyed kidding people, and having a good time. 

David followed her into the house and the kitchen, where Angela was seated at the table on a wide cushioned bench seat. Her mouth was full and she was trying to finish what she had so as to say good morning to David. He just smiled and gave her a wink. Beth brought a coffee over and placed it in front of David on the table. He thanked her and watched Angela as she chewed her mouthful of breakfast. 

Finally she had a chance to say good morning and laughed when she did. he just shook his head and told her not to worry, that there are priorities and one of them is feeding her tummy. They talked a little and then he let her finish her food, watching her as she did. She enjoyed his eyes on her while she was eating, it made her feel proud to know someone cared so much for her and wanted the same things in life as she did. David mentioned the jobs he had planned and she shook her head and gave him a little frown. 

"I thought you might help me down to the beach today, and enjoy some sun with me." she said, knowing he would not refuse her this wish. Of course not, and he reached across the table and placed his hand on hers. He rubbed slowly as she finished off the last of her sausages and biscuits. 

"If you will give me your hand my prince I will go get dressed and we can take a walk in the sun." He moved to her side of the table and helped her to her feet. She waddled slowly to her bedroom, steadying herself on his arm and when she reached the door she smiled at him and told him to wait, as she would only be a minute. The door closed and he leaned against the wall, thinking of how lucky he was to be in the presence of such a beautiful Fluffy lady.

He could hear her grunting and groaning in her room as he imagined she must find it hard to pull some of her clothes over such a large body. Finally the door opened and he couldn't believe his eyes, Her hair was done in a single braid, she was wearing a long wide, thigh length silky shirt, a light pink colour. On her feet she wore pretty multi-coloured sandals, which had caught her eye in a sales catalogue. He looked at her and thought, wow, how gorgeous. Who in their right mind wouldn't want this lady on their arm?

He held her arm as they made their way to the front door. Beth stopping them halfway, asking why they were sneaking out without doing the dishes? Then letting out a hearty laugh as she warned them both to behave. David and Angela both laughed, and knew it would be very hard to behave while they were together.

The morning was beautiful, warm sun, a slight breeze coming from the west, moving gently up from the beach area. The trail down was very level and smooth, something Angela required now and more so in the future, as she grew larger. David walked just as fast as Angela could, actually hanging back a step just to make sure he would be able to grab her if she should stumble at all. As they approached the beach the smell of the sea filled her head with beautiful thoughts. Things she had read about, dreams she had had, came flooding in, she smiled and knew she was where she was supposed to be.

They reached the sand and both stared out to sea from this point. Angela could not believe she was actually here, so many years of wishing and hoping, now come true. This was her home, where she was always meant to be, she knew that now. Holding hands with David looking out on the Pacific Ocean was like a dream come true. David's arm was around her waist and she felt it tightening it's grip on her and she knew they were both where they ought to be.

"I would love to lay in the sun for awhile David," she looked up into his eyes, smiling, knowing this would make him very happy to be able to have his goddess sunbathing on this stretch of beach. 

"I have oils and sun creams in my bag here, all I need is something to lay on." Of course David knew there was a couple of cushioned, metal-framed lounges up at the house. He promised to be back in a minute and hurried off to get them. As she stood there, the breeze blowing against her body, Angela undid the braid and let her hair fall loosely down her back. The wind moved it gently against her skin making her feel very sexy at that moment. When David returned he placed the lounges on the sand and laid a large beach towel on Angela's. 

"May I help you on to your lounge m'lady?" David asked playfully.

"Hmm. . . yes you may Prince, but first will you help me with my shirt?" David wasn't sure what he should say, not knowing what she was wearing underneath. He laughed and agreed to help of course. Angela began to slowly undo the buttons on her silky shirt, as David watched with anticipation. When they were all undone she let the wind pull her shirt open. David was in heaven, for under her shirt Angela wore a black bikini bathing suit, her large breasts stretching the top to its limits and the bottom allowing her massive tummy to spill out and down. The bikini looked so small on her large body, but at the same time very beautiful. There was so much of her to show off and her choice of bathing suit was the perfect way to do that! David helped her remove her shirt completely.

" Now you may help me be seated Prince," and David put his arms around her and hugged her tight. She squeezed him tight and they held their embrace for several minutes until Angela, asked David if he realized how many calories he was causing her to burn off by keeping her standing? They both laughed at this and he helped her lower her massive behind onto the lounge seat. 

Once seated she dug into her bag and pulled out some chocolate bars. 

"And while I'm eating my snacks you may brush this ladies hair please, my prince." Why of course there was no argument from David. 

Angela sat there snacking as David slowly brushed her beautiful soft hair. After a few minutes of being pampered with the brushing Angela grabbed David's hand and said she was sleepy and needed a little nap. He helped her lay down on her lounge, and kissed her lips. She reached into her handbag and pulled out a bottle of "Softway" body oil. She handed it to David and placed her hand on her tummy moving it in a circular motion. When he began the slow massage, and rubbing in the oil, she began to drift off to thoughts of the past, when she used to dream of being in this very same place. So long ago it seemed, and when she was very young, it was a fantasy, now that fantasy had become a reality.

Angela made a regular habit of sunbathing down on the beach on spring and summer days, David at her side. They were married shortly after that first month of knowing each other. As she grew larger of course, she had a custom made lounge that would hold a lady of her size and David had a customized golf cart to transport her down to the beach, as walking there had become impossible for her. 

She made many friends of the local people and anyone who happened along that stretch of beach and had the pleasure to meet her was very impressed at how confident she was about her size. Most people who met her had never met a person even close to the size she was. This huge lady had become what she had always wanted to be. So large and soft and physically dependent on her love. 

It had been 3 years since Angela had arrived on the west coast, and this strip of sand, which stretched maybe a quarter of a mile along the coast was known as Pacific Sands. 

But the small part of the beach in front of David and Angela's property had been named after the most beautiful creature to ever set foot on it. Everyone in the area and visitors who made her acquaintance, referred to this area as "Angela's Beach."


----------



## mdy73 (Aug 16, 2008)

Very nice to read!!!


----------



## Bluestreak (Jan 13, 2009)

I really enjoyed this story! I hope you have written more..


----------



## MistahSmooth_CT (Apr 8, 2011)

This story is amazing...


----------

